# Semi-Transparent Tables on MySpace



## Justineer (Dec 16, 2005)

Hello. I was wondering if I could make the tables on my MySpace semi-transparent so viewers can see the entire background picture underneath them. I don't want the tables completely transparent, because the text would be difficult to read. Is what I'm asking for possible?
Here's the html code for my layout (which was, by the way, made from strikefile.com/myspace):

<Style type="text/css" source="http://www.strikefile.com/" author="Thomas Zwaagstra">
table, tr, td{
background-color:transparent;
border-style:none;
}

table table table, table table table td{
background-color:transparent;
}

body{
background-color:rgb(242,245,68);
background-image:url(http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y219/Justineer/Air_Gear_v01c01_006-007-2.png);
background-position:top center;
background-repeat:no-repeat;
background-attachment:fixed;
scrollbar-face-color:rgb(33,26,202);
scrollbar-base-color:rgb(33,26,202);
scrollbar-3dlight-color:rgb(255,0,0);
scrollbar-shadow-color:rgb(255,0,0);
scrollbar-darkshadow-color:rgb(255,0,0);
scrollbar-highlight-color:rgb(255,0,0);
scrollbar-track-color:rgb(33,26,202);
scrollbar-arrow-color:rgb(255,0,0);
}

table table table table, table table table td{
background-image:none;
background-color:transparent;
}

body, div, p, strong, td, .text, .blacktext10, .blacktext12, a.searchlinkSmall, a.searchlinkSmall:link, a.searchlinkSmall:visited{
color:rgb(0,0,153);
font-size:14pt;
font-weight:normal;
font-style:normal;
text-decoration:none;
text-transform:none;
font-family:times new roman,sans-serif;
}

table table table, div table table{
border-color:rgb(0,0,153);
border-style:double;
border-width:4px;
background-color:rgb(255,0,0);
}

table table table table, div table table table{
border-style:none;
}

A IMG{
border-style:none;
}

Thanks in advance!


----------

